# Is Ned Flanders Arminian?



## Rich Koster (Apr 13, 2009)

Is Ned Flanders Arminian? If so give evidence, if not give evidence. No quotes from Rev. Lovejoy will be accepted.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 13, 2009)

Ned Flanders is not even a Christian. But he may be a typical evangelical fundamentalist, which probably means he's an Arminian. On one episode he gave a totally "works righteousness" explanation of the "gospel."


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 13, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Ned Flanders is not even a Christian. But he may be a typical evangelical fundamentalist, which probably means he's an Arminian. On one episode he gave a totally "works righteousness" explanation of the "gospel."



I doubt he's a fundamentalist, he drinks beer and that is a big no no with them.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 13, 2009)

Touche'

He's also left-handed, which is a big no-no with some of the more radical fundies, correct?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 13, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Touche'
> 
> He's also left-handed, which is a big no-no with some of the more radical fundies, correct?



I'm not sure, but its okily dokily if you say so neighbor


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

He's also not RC because he called the "holy father" Popey Le Pu


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 14, 2009)

I had no idea who Ned Flanders was! I just assumed that y'all were talking about some TV preacher until I did a google search on his name. I've never watched the simpsons before, and now I feel stupid.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I had no idea who Ned Flanders was! I just assumed that y'all were talking about some TV preacher until I did a google search on his name. I've never watched the simpsons before, and now I feel stupid.



Don't feel stupid, we're just using the stupid stuff we did watch to blow off steam Actually, Ned would probably be better than most of the line up on TBN


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't feel bad, Ben, I have never seen an entire episode of _The Simpsons _either. I am told that Nedward Flanders got his diploma from Oral Roberts University, has been described as the best known evangelical in the U.S., has received positive comments in _Christianity Today_, and has emerged as a favorite of conservative Christian viewers of _The Simpsons_.

Following the "if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck . . ." heuristic test, I think that we can conclude that Ned is an Arminian at a 95% level of confidence.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Don't feel bad, Ben, I have never seen an entire episode of _The Simpsons _either. I am told that Nedward Flanders got his diploma from Oral Roberts University, has been described as the best known evangelical in the U.S., has received positive comments in _Christianity Today_, and has emerged as a favorite of conservative Christian viewers of _The Simpsons_.
> 
> Following the "if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck . . ." heuristic test, I think that we can conclude that Ned is an Arminian at a 95% level of confidence.



Ah, but if he has a degree from ORU. does he secretly hold to any WoF tenets? I know the board @ ORU has purged most teachers of them now, but back in the day.... We'll have to check who was on staff


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought Ned was now on staff at Saddleback Church.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 14, 2009)

Well everything about Ned seems works based BUT I think Rev Lovejoy is attempting to sound a lot like Steve Brown of KeyLife Network. Sooo you never know. Could be getting influenced that way.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I thought Ned was now on staff at Saddleback Church.



His seeker sensitive profile would be Springfield Simpson then.


----------

